# [xpost] - RCI Program + Owner's Advantage Program questions.



## oohpujie (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello!

My boyfriend and I went to a timeshare presentation and got what seems like a pretty decent deal on an RCI timeshare with something called "Owner Advantage Program" included. We have until Monday to decide if we want to keep it, and figured we'd ask those in the know.

Our price is $3000, with $399 +$99 (OAP fee) yearly fees. It seems like a decent deal, however we don't have a specific condo or specific week given to us - we own a share of all the land (a very small share), and we were given the following "gifts" with the OAP program:

- 10,000 RCI points every year (which roll over for 2 years, and can borrow from 3rd year).
- Cruise certificate for a 10 night Caribbean cruise for $599 total (2 people), or 2 for $399, or 2 for $799, depending on cruise.
- Certificate for 10,000 extra points.
- 2 bonus RCI weeks that we can redeem for $250, and use to go anywhere in the RCI booklet, whenever we want.
- 25 "advantage weeks" to be used over 25 years, however we want.
- Unlimited "quick weeks" - resorts that must be checked into within 60 days, offered for like $200-$500 a week.
- $4,000 Owner's Advantage Program, for free.
- The advantage weeks can be traded in for credits, and then cash, for $1 for 1 credit, based on our maintenance fee. So, I'm guessing around $500 for a week.


There is very little information I can find out there about this program - but it seems good? I know nothing about timeshares but I'm in the process of becoming an expert.

They have said nothing about us needing to exchange weeks, because we can use the advantage/quick weeks whenever we want, and we don't have a set time. However, we do have to go back for a "workshop" in the next week where they will explain everything to us. We may just not have gotten all the information yet. I did talk them down from asking $14,000 to wanting $3,000, and from no RCI points to 10,000 RCI points, and no cruise coupon to a cruise coupon so I feel pretty good/horrified about that lol. My haggling skills... their desperation... good combo.

If I'm leaving out any information, please let me know. I'm very new at this and learning quickly, but still new. I'd appreciate any information anyone has about this.

TIA~
Puja and Ben!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2012)

You should resend immediately - you can buy the same thing for pennies on the dollar on the resale market.

Here is an example of what RCI points go for on ebay-
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...5897&State%2FProvince=Hawaii&_dmpt=Timeshares
*
Don't delay, because you have a very short time to rescind* - here is an article about rescinding.  I wrote it for another resort system, but the basics all apply to you:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74493


----------



## oohpujie (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Denise!
I appreciate your quick response - could you explain why very quickly? It hasn't even been 24 hours yet since our purchase but we were mostly curious about the value of the owner's advantage program. We understand about eBay and have been looking there also.

Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2012)

You can get an RCI points resort for next to nothing. Then you can get those same last minute exchanges (rentals- if any appeal to you) for $200-300. Rescind immediately. Then you can get all the timeshare education you need right here. What they were trying to sell you is of little/no value.

Best wishes!

Welcome to TUG!

Jim Ricks


----------



## oohpujie (Apr 28, 2012)

Fabulous! That is what we needed to know. Thanks very much!


----------



## oohpujie (Apr 28, 2012)

I just realized that they did not provide us with a contract for RCI, so there is no rescind instruction... wtf.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2012)

oohpujie said:


> I just realized that they did not provide us with a contract for RCI, so there is no rescind instruction... wtf.



See the article I posted above for info. about how to rescind.


----------

